# My rabbit is depressed :(?



## Broderick (Apr 10, 2012)

My rabbit, Jordan, seems to be extremely depressed. Its very similar to when I first adopted her. I took her to the vet and she checks out physically. So I really have no clue what's up with her. 

She's generally pretty active and loves to play with Bamm-Bamm. But over the past couple weeks she's been fairly lethargic. She barely eats. She hasn't played with any toys. She just lays in her den all day, in the corner, and mopes. This morning I opened the door to it and lifted her out of their. I never pick her up (because she hates it), but she looked SOOOOOO miserable. She was basically limp when I picked her up. I held her really close to me and she put her head on my shoulder. She was shaking so bad. I put her down on my bed. She just hunkered down, still shaking, and looked at me. I don't know what it was exactly, but the look on her face made me really sad. Her eyes looked so dopey and sad. She's usually wide-eyed/alert and her eye are usually playful. She just looked really miserable.

I don't understand what's wrong with her . Nothing has seemed to change. I've tried giving Jordan her favorite treats, but she ignores them. Both Bamm-Bamm and I try to play with her, but she's just like "whatever". She can't be sad just because can she? It seems like something would be triggering this.


----------



## Penelope-Primrose (Apr 10, 2012)

Call the vet, if her appetite has gone down you should call the vet... From what you have described that things are not the same you should take her in for a checkup to be safe.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 10, 2012)

If you can't get an answer from your vet, you might want to get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 10, 2012)

Is the Vet a Rabbit Savvy Vet? Because she sounds like she's in pain. I'd definitely call the Vet again. Or get a second opinion from someone who works and knows rabbits. 

K


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you think she might like a new bunny friend. so sorry for your bunny


----------



## Nela (Apr 11, 2012)

I would really be concerned that there is something wrong medically.

I could understand this if she were getting lonely or something but being that she's normally alright, and all of a sudden she isn't really raises a red flag for me. Especially since she has the company of another rabbit. I would expect that sort of behavior if her mate had passed or something but not just out of the blue. 

Might she have a bad episode of gas?

I hope she'll be alright and bounce back to her happy self ray:


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 11, 2012)

*Nela wrote: *


> I would really be concerned that there is something wrong medically.
> 
> I could understand this if she were getting lonely or something but being that she's normally alright, and all of a sudden she isn't really raises a red flag for me. Especially since she has the company of another rabbit. I would expect that sort of behavior if her mate had passed or something but not just out of the blue.
> 
> ...


Maybe she did have gas. I know when Dobby did, that's basically what he did. Just laid around. No energy, no activity. 

Hoping she gets pass this and is her ole self again. 

Please keep us advised. 

K


----------



## Broderick (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in response!!! 

She did have gas! I didn't know that it was so detrimental to rabbits. She was mostly better, but I took her to the vet. The vet confirmed it. She also told me how to prevent/ treat it.

I also took her to a different vet. The clinic of the original one I used to take her to had shut down over financial reasons I believe. The vet I took her down was just down the street. I assumed that most veterinarians would be knowledgeable of rabbits because they're pretty common pets. This also seems like an easily diagnosed problem. :/


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear you found out what was wrong with your bun! Hoping all is well now and your bun is feeling better. 

K


----------



## Nela (Apr 18, 2012)

Ahhhh good to hear! I am glad that it was found and resolved. Bunnies are good at hiding problems so it gets easier with the more experience you have. Indeed, gas is frequently encountered with bunnies so most of us keep simethicone (baby gas drops) on hand. Glad it's better now and that the vet was helpful!


----------

